# Hermit crabs and Hermann's



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

View attachment 17252




View attachment 17253




View attachment 17254




Meet Dora the male Equadorian hermit crab in the green shell next to the lighter and Sebastian the female purple pincher hermit crab in the ugly shell lol yes I know their names are backwards (didn't know Dora was a boy till I found out how to properly sex them) my question is can I house them with my Dalmatian Hermann's hatchlings whenbi get them?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 23, 2012)

I wouldn't even think of housing them together...Hermit crabs can pinch very hard (I know, I had them back in the day), and can bother and stress out your tortoises. Not to mention they are very different species with different care requirements and different germs and diseases that they could transmit to each other.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

Pokeymeg said:


> I wouldn't even think of housing them together...Hermit crabs can pinch very hard (I know, I had them back in the day), and can bother and stress out your tortoises. Not to mention they are very different species with different care requirements and different germs and diseases that they could transmit to each other.



Ok I'll keep them separate


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never kept tortoises and crabs together, but I've read here on TFO that some people do, and seem to like it because the crabs clean up after the tortoises, and don't bother them. Would anyone care to chime in on that?


----------



## dmmj (Feb 23, 2012)

I would be concerned about them possibly injuring the hatchling


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

dmmj said:


> I would be concerned about them possibly injuring the hatchling



I thought about that but they basically sleep all the time anyway. Anyway I've decided to keep the hermits in their own aquarium still


----------



## NudistApple (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm very interested to here in what owners who do keep crabs with their torts have to say.
I have the opportunity to take in some hermies from a very unpleasant situation, and if I could
consolidate tanks (one day when I actually have me leopard!) that would be neat.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

I wish my hermit crabs were more active but they aren't


----------



## coreyc (Feb 23, 2012)

I have had them in with my leo's since hatchlings with out any probelms they seem to go about their own business


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm lots of opinions here lol


----------



## ripper7777777 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have some in with my Hermann's, some in with My Leopards and some with my sulcata, no problems at all. They are not aggressive creatures, I can not imagine them attacking a tortoise. I do not keep them with my Redfoots because my redfoots are 4 - 6"s and would probably try and snack on the crabs.

I have one Hermann that is constantly with the crabs trying to steal their food and redecorating the loose shells along with pushing over the branch they like to climb. I have seen the crabs climb all over the tortoises while their sleeping, I've seen them both eating from the food dish together. They actually interact quite well, the Hermit crabs are a lot more timid than the tortoises and will shell up when they see people, but have no fear of the tortoises.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I had hoped to use the aquarium the hermit crabs are in to put fish in instead for my son.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 24, 2012)

That's very interesting that people are keeping them together with no ill effects, I never would have expected that! What substrate do you (you folks who combine the crabs and torts!) use? Soil, sand? I imagine cypress mulch isn't the best for the crabs.


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 24, 2012)

Pokeymeg said:


> That's very interesting that people are keeping them together with no ill effects, I never would have expected that! What substrate do you (you folks who combine the crabs and torts!) use? Soil, sand? I imagine cypress mulch isn't the best for the crabs.



Well coco coir works really well for the hermits because they like tortoises require humidity


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 26, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I've never kept tortoises and crabs together, but I've read here on TFO that some people do, and seem to like it because the crabs clean up after the tortoises, and don't bother them. Would anyone care to chime in on that?



I've known folks who kept redfoots and hermit crabs together...no idea if it'd be OK in the case of hermits and Hermanns' torts, though, as redfoots and hermit crabs are native to similar climes and conditions (warm/humid) while European tortoises lean more towards arid conditions.


----------



## wildak (Mar 14, 2012)

Great info......

I have been thinking about this since reading an article someone here left a link to. 

I had recently started mixing in earthworms in all my enclosures but I think it's too hot and they get funky so I'm going to get the African Nightcrawlers this summer that like the heat, breed like crazy and have a large appetite. It should help keep the soil clean and airated, and an occasional snack for some species.

I like the idea of the hermit crabs also as long as their not crushed by large tortoises or eaten by certain species like Redfoots or Manouria. My smaller Impressa's eat large snails like popcorn I think the big ones could crunch hermit crabs if they wanted to. I think they would likely just follow them around and watch them for an hour first.

I'm going to get a half dozen tonight for my stars and maybe video my impressa studying one.

Now what's the next exhibit cleaner we can think of that won't fly the coop??? Cocroaches lol.

Bryan


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 14, 2012)

wildak said:


> Great info......
> 
> I have been thinking about this since reading an article someone here left a link to.
> 
> ...



Tom might hook you up with some Hissing Roaches...


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 14, 2012)

As far as keeping red-footed and hermits together- I've done it for almost three years now with no problems. The crabs pretty much leave the torts alone, and the torts sometimes nibble on the calcium-rich shells (I leave several extra shells around for the crabs and for the torts to gnaw on), and sometimes one of the torts will get a little aggressive towards a crab- but they are pretty well defended themselves and I have had no loses or injuries due to either species.

The climate for red-footeds is close enough to the climate needed by the typical pet shop crab that it is not a problem, and while cypress may not be the top substrate choice for them, it seems to work OK for mine.


----------



## wildak (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I have been reading up on hermit crabs, wow lots of flavors. I was thinking of matching the size of the crab with the tortoise. How big do they get ? Or I guess what size do you have with the redfoots Madkins ? Like tennis ball sized ?
Here's a cool site if you have friend nearby to split 50. http://www.tropicshells.com/live_crabs 
I am looking for different climate ones but I doubt that their are any desert variety. 

This is the biggest one I could find. May work for an Aldabra enclosure.








Hissing roaches lol yeah that would go over well.

What about dung beattles ? Hermit crabs, African Nightcrawlers and dung beatles, you have everything covered except something to clean and fill the water for you.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like an iffy idea, it might be fine but i wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 14, 2012)

I just get the next size up from the small ones- golf ball or so. Remember, though, that hermit crabs do best in small groups.

It is kind of funny- here we discuss this like it is a new or odd thing, and I guess from what I have read that it is a pretty common thing in Germany.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 15, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> As far as keeping red-footed and hermits together- I've done it for almost three years now with no problems. The crabs pretty much leave the torts alone, and the torts sometimes nibble on the calcium-rich shells (I leave several extra shells around for the crabs and for the torts to gnaw on), and sometimes one of the torts will get a little aggressive towards a crab- but they are pretty well defended themselves and I have had no loses or injuries due to either species.
> 
> The climate for red-footeds is close enough to the climate needed by the typical pet shop crab that it is not a problem, and while cypress may not be the top substrate choice for them, it seems to work OK for mine.



I did end up getting a redfoot instead of a Hermanns this time and I also put them in with her but she was afraid of them so I'm gonna wait a lil bit longer before reintroducing them again



Madkins007 said:


> I just get the next size up from the small ones- golf ball or so. Remember, though, that hermit crabs do best in small groups.
> 
> It is kind of funny- here we discuss this like it is a new or odd thing, and I guess from what I have read that it is a pretty common thing in Germany.



Mine are both golf ball sized



wildak said:


> Well I have been reading up on hermit crabs, wow lots of flavors. I was thinking of matching the size of the crab with the tortoise. How big do they get ? Or I guess what size do you have with the redfoots Madkins ? Like tennis ball sized ?
> Here's a cool site if you have friend nearby to split 50. http://www.tropicshells.com/live_crabs
> I am looking for different climate ones but I doubt that their are any desert variety.
> 
> ...





Where did u find that picture?! That's crazy lol I know it couldn't possibly find a shell that large but could be trying to climb the trash can to make a new "home" they'll make homes out of anything if they can't find a shell. Coke bottles and all sorts of things are u sure it's real? Also my crabs are golf ball sized


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 15, 2012)

The above photo is a Coconut Crab- they only use shells when young. The adults, like the one shown, don't need them any longer. They actually do 'attack' and eat coconuts as a small part of their diet!


----------



## Itort (Mar 15, 2012)

When I first started keeping Redfoots I saw that hermit crabs had the same requirements, so I kept them together. The Redfoots liked them especially when the crabs had to switch shells. Inside six months the count was two Redfoots and zero crabs. I can't speak for Testudo species but with forest type torts crabs are food.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 15, 2012)

Itort said:


> When I first started keeping Redfoots I saw that hermit crabs had the same requirements, so I kept them together. The Redfoots liked them especially when the crabs had to switch shells. Inside six months the count was two Redfoots and zero crabs. I can't speak for Testudo species but with forest type torts crabs are food.



Odd. In the last three years, I have watched my crabs change shells quite a bit- no tortoise attacks. Of course, the crabs tended to act in the evening when the tortoises were pretty much down for the night. 

I wonder what makes the difference? Space allowances? Relative sizes?


----------



## wildak (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I picked up 3 small (quarter size) Ecuadorian ones (the chirpers) to put in with my 6" Impressa group and 3 big purple pinchers (golf ball) ones to put in with my big stars.

We shall see, the Impressa are so smart I could see them using a stick to pry them out.

Bryan


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 16, 2012)

wildak said:


> This is the biggest one I could find. May work for an Aldabra enclosure.



Last time I saw something like that involved a sugar cube! 



Itort said:


> When I first started keeping Redfoots I saw that hermit crabs had the same requirements, so I kept them together. The Redfoots liked them especially when the crabs had to switch shells. Inside six months the count was two Redfoots and zero crabs. I can't speak for Testudo species but with forest type torts crabs are food.



That was always my thinking...perhaps if the hermits are large enough, the redfoots might be inclined to ignore 'em?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 16, 2012)

This is a very interesting thread. When my redfoot gets larger, and moves into the permanent indoor pen, I may consider adding a group of hermits in there.

[HINT: The Reptile Report needs to highlight this thread!]


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 16, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> This is a very interesting thread. When my redfoot gets larger, and moves into the permanent indoor pen, I may consider adding a group of hermits in there.
> 
> [HINT: The Reptile Report needs to highlight this thread!]



You must also keep in mind hermit crabs should have dechlorinated fresh water and some access to salt water which the tortoises can't have. Also tap water is fine for torts so u should find a way to keep the hermit crab water inaccessible to the torts


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 16, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> You must also keep in mind hermit crabs should have dechlorinated fresh water and some access to salt water which the tortoises can't have. Also tap water is fine for torts so u should find a way to keep the hermit crab water inaccessible to the torts



I don't think offering dechlorinated water to tortoises would be a problem, likely an upgrade from regular tap water. Its the saltwater that would present an issue. One solution is simply taking out the crabs once/twice a week and soaking them in a saltwater bath.



> *Posted by Madkins007*:
> As far as keeping red-footed and hermits together- I've done it for almost three years now with no problems. The crabs pretty much leave the torts alone, and the torts sometimes nibble on the calcium-rich shells (I leave several extra shells around for the crabs and for the torts to gnaw on), and sometimes one of the torts will get a little aggressive towards a crab- but they are pretty well defended themselves and I have had no loses or injuries due to either species.



Mark, how did you circumvent this issue? Do your hermits have regular access to saltwater, or do you just do periodic soaks? Do you offer it at all?


----------



## NudistApple (Mar 16, 2012)

Something that I have considered as far as offering saltwater to the crabs is this;

Hermit crabs really love to climb. If you give them a little burlap or something that they can use to climb up beyond where the torts can get, and they have a little saltwater dish on a shelf up there, that would work out really well.

A friend of mine on another forum found these little soap dishes that suction cup to glass, and she painted and repurposed them for her Crested Gecko. I can't think of any reason why it couldn't be done for hermies. I will try to find pictures...here they are! I hope posting images works the same here as it does there.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 16, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> I don't think offering dechlorinated water to tortoises would be a problem, likely an upgrade from regular tap water. Its the saltwater that would present an issue. One solution is simply taking out the crabs once/twice a week and soaking them in a saltwater bath.



Yes this is very true but can get extremely expensive in a sense



NudistApple said:


> Something that I have considered as far as offering saltwater to the crabs is this;
> 
> Hermit crabs really love to climb. If you give them a little burlap or something that they can use to climb up beyond where the torts can get, and they have a little saltwater dish on a shelf up there, that would work out really well.
> 
> A friend of mine on another forum found these little soap dishes that suction cup to glass, and she painted and repurposed them for her Crested Gecko. I can't think of any reason why it couldn't be done for hermies. I will try to find pictures...here they are! I hope posting images works the same here as it does there.



I've always heard that but my hermit crabs don't do anything they just stay in their hide all the time except coming out to eat and drink occasionally I'm a little worried about them


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 16, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> StudentoftheReptile said:
> 
> 
> > One solution is simply taking out the crabs once/twice a week and soaking them in a saltwater bath.
> ...



How so? It's not as if the price/cost of making or acquiring the saltwater changes by placing it in a soaking pan as opposed to a permanent dish within the enclosure. In fact, I see more pros than cons with this method: one less water dish to rinse/clean and fill up on a daily basis, no worry about the tortoises' access to saltwater, and you are ensuring the crabs are getting a routine "dose" of saltwater every week.

Not necessarily trying to be argumentative, just curious why it could be, in your words "extremely expensive."


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 16, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> How so? It's not as if the price/cost of making or acquiring the saltwater changes by placing it in a soaking pan as opposed to a permanent dish within the enclosure. In fact, I see more pros than cons with this method: one less water dish to rinse/clean and fill up on a daily basis, no worry about the tortoises' access to saltwater, and you are ensuring the crabs are getting a routine "dose" of saltwater every week.
> 
> Not necessarily trying to be argumentative, just curious why it could be, in your words "extremely expensive."



I wasn't talking about the salt water. I was talking about dechlorinating the water. I buy pre-dechlorinated bottled water with the minerals already added that they need for my hermit crabs. It's only $2 bucks and one bottle lasts a very long time. I also read that their water used to spray the hermis enclosure should be dechlorinated ergo if u use only dechlorinated water in your torts whole enclosure it COULD get expensive. I know I go through ALOT of water with my tort. I'm planning to get a water purifier for my faucet so the water is more pure for ny tortoise.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 16, 2012)

Aah! My mistake. Yeah, I can see your point then about dechlorinating all the water.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 16, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Aah! My mistake. Yeah, I can see your point then about dechlorinating all the water.



Perhaps we should wait for Madkins to confirm how he handles this  it could be he uses tap water for the torts AND hermit crabs? Since he currently keeps them together


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 16, 2012)

I use tap water for everyone, I don't even age it first (which allows much of the chlorine to 'gas out' over about 24 hours in an open container), although I often think about doing this for the water in the dish. The chlorine, etc. does not seem to bother the torts, however.

According the hermit crab site I use (http://www.hermit-crabs.com/care.html), the typical purple pet shop species does not NEED salt water in the same way that other species do, so I just never got around to offering it. It would probably be better for the crabs if I DID offer them at least a weekly soak/play time in a tub with a little salt water. (I wonder if the WHO electrolytic solution, without the sugar, would work as salt water?)


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 16, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I use tap water for everyone, I don't even age it first (which allows much of the chlorine to 'gas out' over about 24 hours in an open container), although I often think about doing this for the water in the dish. The chlorine, etc. does not seem to bother the torts, however.
> 
> According the hermit crab site I use (http://www.hermit-crabs.com/care.html), the typical purple pet shop species does not NEED salt water in the same way that other species do, so I just never got around to offering it. It would probably be better for the crabs if I DID offer them at least a weekly soak/play time in a tub with a little salt water. (I wonder if the WHO electrolytic solution, without the sugar, would work as salt water?)



Well unfortunately one of my Hermits is an Equadorian and didnt come from a pet shop. I wonder if he'll do fine with chlorinated water.


----------



## wildak (Mar 17, 2012)

I have well water but if you have city water you can fill a 5 gallon bucket and drop an air stone in it (bubbler) it's way cheaper than the chemicals and it works really fast. Just get some test strips to get an idea how long it takes.

I also read the other day how the purple pinchers don't need salt water But I too ended up with 2 of the noisey ecuadorians. I was going to put a cement block diaginal across the corner so they could walk through the hole to get to their water and hide and the tortoises can't. If you have small tortoises this may not work well.

I found mites on the crabs so I need to figure out how to rid them of these first.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 17, 2012)

wildak said:


> I have well water but if you have city water you can fill a 5 gallon bucket and drop an air stone in it (bubbler) it's way cheaper than the chemicals and it works really fast. Just get some test strips to get an idea how long it takes.
> 
> I also read the other day how the purple pinchers don't need salt water But I too ended up with 2 of the noisey ecuadorians. I was going to put a cement block diaginal across the corner so they could walk through the hole to get to their water and hide and the tortoises can't. If you have small tortoises this may not work well.
> 
> I found mites on the crabs so I need to figure out how to rid them of these first.



I read somewhere how to get rid of the mites but can't remember. Google it lol


----------

